# Coyote Hunting with Hounds



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Myself and 4 of my buddies all have English Fox hounds and Beagles that we run coyotes with. We are extremely successfull using hounds and its also alot of fun hearing 13 beagles going at it running a hot coyote track. Has anyone ever done this type of Yote hunting?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

please don't do it here. i go coyote hunting to get away from all of that type of hellish noise. barking dogs are bad enough when i am home. no offense, my dad raised **** hounds. but unless you are the one trailing the hounds, it is an unbearable sound. just like loud rap music. it's great as long as you are the one playing it, to the guy trying to relax, it annoys. i once had someone unleash their hounds in the cattails where my nephew and i were hunting pheasants. i am surprised it didn't end in a fist fight. they pulled up and saw us hunting and did not care. i know someone here will likely be angered by these statements, but it needed to be said. guys with hounds, please consider the others who are already out hunting if anyone is present.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

One mans screetch is another mans music. Nothing personal, but when you listen to your **** dogs in the kennel barking for no apparant reason and then take them to the woods and listening to them work a straight lined hot track, dosent that sound any different to you? It sure does to me bud.I have had lots of ***** dogs,good and bad kennel vibrators and silent dogs!! Please dont give me the excuse that "My dogs dont kennel bark",whatever! and ya I eat tacks. I have had up to 23 dogs at the same time and when something strange comes around the kennel or a cat farted, and made the dogs bark at 2 am, thats the "annoying" bark, the bark that makes me just want to shoot the dogs. But when I take them to the woods and cut em loose and the sound of them working together is priceless to me. They have a total different vocal to them,Bawl, chopp,moan,high pitches low pitches, being able to tell the dogs apart from each other by name when your running 10 dogs at once just by listening to there voices. You know your a **** hunter. I really dont find that hellish at all. And with the guys busting into you with there hounds is totally up to that group. They may or may not have known you were there. You cant judge all houndsman as disrespectfull by one group of guys. As long as they had permission and so did you I mean it goes both ways.Gotta remember, dogs dont know fence line property connections. Just beaware of what the guy in front of you in that area is doing. If there running coyote hounds bear, rabbits, house cats, whatever, respect that and give them a few miles every direction, and they will respect you.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i have been wanting to run coyotes with hounds up here in north dakota. for some reason no one hunts them with hounds. i dont know why. maybe the weather is to cold ? anyone in ND RUN COYOTE HOUNDS ? marty


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

LukeDuke said:


> Gotta remember, dogs dont know fence line property connections. Just beaware of what the guy in front of you in that area is doing. If there running coyote hounds bear, rabbits, house cats, whatever, respect that and give them a few miles every direction, and they will respect you.


Not knowing property lines can get you into trouble in a hurry. :eyeroll:

So everyone has to clear out of an area when people run dogs? If so then I'm glad no one runs them in ND.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Running coyotes with hounds when done right, can be extremely effective in taking large numbers of coyotes in a season. There is a group of guys around here that kill 100-150 coyotes a year with hounds depending upon the year. I have seen it done with the hounds and it is something that isn't for me. I personally would rather see them hell bent and bound coming to my call rather than trying to figure out which truck has the guys who shoot the worst because i have a dog that will be on my tail shortly. One very big thing i noticed with hound hunters, is that they are usually the guys that are not very successful callers. They would love to call one in, but seem to give up very quickly and just drop the hounds. Just my 2cents.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

LukeDuke said:


> Gotta remember, dogs dont know fence line property connections. Just beaware of what the guy in front of you in that area is doing. If there running coyote hounds bear, rabbits, house cats, whatever, respect that and give them a few miles every direction, and they will respect you.


This is the same point I was trying to make in another post...

A few miles in every direction may be fine if you are hunting state or public ground. However, private property is another subject. I own property, and I lease property, so I have a place to hunt without fighting the crowds of public ground. I pay my hard earned money for a place only I have permission to hunt, ie. PRIVATE PROPERTY. If your dogs sweep my property and chase off the game, whether it be coyote, deer, or a field mouse, it is the same as you hunting my property illegally whether you step foot on it or not. It is known as trespassing. YOU are responsible for your dogs. They don't know property lines, but you do. And if you don't have control over your dogs, and respect for private property, how do you expect people to have respect for you?

Don't get me wrong... I love dogs. But other than going rabbit hunting with friends a couple times, I don't hunt with dogs. So I don't have the passion for it you obviously do.

But get this, I stomp the brush on my own property and kick up the game I hunt. I don't venture off onto the neighbor's property unless I have permission to. That 10-point buck just across the fence is NOT fair game. But anything on my side of the fence IS fair game.

Point is... I payed hard earned money for my property (and everything on it), as I'm sure you payed well for your dogs if they're good ones....respect my property and I'll respect yours.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

In my opinion hunting with hounds is harvesting not hunting. I know there is satisfaction in knowing you have trained the animals to persue coyotes - but unless it is property you have exclusive rights to I am against it .

I lived in a state where it was leagal to hunt deer with hounds - after I heard them coming through with guys on radios behind them I got the hell out of there - they ruined my hunt and no deer was going to be in that area for a long while.

Also how do you train coyote hounds not to hunt other species - birds, deer .... the last thing deer need is to have hounds chasing them when they are already stressed from a hard winter.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree 23 dogs on one coyote isn't a sporting chance. That's more of a kill not a hunt. Fair chase. If you're going to use one dog, have at it.

If you do come to ND get all you land owner signatures together in a book, you'll need them, and don't go outside the lines. I've heard about a lot of dogs trespassing that don't make it off the land they become part of it.

xdeano


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Intresting opinions guys! Where I live its nearly impossible to call in coyotes. The sounds of predator calls just scares them away.Too many houses around, they are almost 100% nocturnal here. We try to locate Yotes early in the morning in different sections. We've tried several different kinds of howl calls and every once in awahile you might get a yelp back. Problem with that around here is that we dont have the over population like what you guys have out in ND MO, etc. have we have alot but not nearly what you guys have. With the land owners where I live do not want the coyotes around at all, they would love to consider them completely gone.The old timers tell me there was never coyotes around until the state turned them loose and poplulated. I've had farmers/land owners actually calling me and wanting me to hunt them. I dont have any problem what so ever getting permission for just about anywhere I go. Theres a huge section of lease land thats right in the middle of a real good marsh where I usually get alot of yotes jumped. The guys that lease it gave me sole permission free of charge to hunt it because the yotes mess up his deer hunting. Permission is not an issue here. How we trian them not to run deer/squirrels/etc. aka "trash", is very simple, a shocking collar. Problem solved. We're not here as coyote hounds men to completely wipe them out,but more for the chase. We have ran them for as long as 7-10 miles and just pulled the hounds off. Good opinions! Keep em coming!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

The houndsmen in my area run all there hounds with gps tracking collars and shock collars. They can't send just one dog out on a track, because that dog wont make it back. The coyote will fight the hound and they aren't near the fighter a coyote is. They send a minimum of two, but it seemed as though never more than 4 or 5. If the dogs in this group start tracking deer and wont get off the track, they are shocked and if they still don't respond, that dog doesn't make it to the other end of the section. He becomes one with mother nature. they grab the collars and move onto the next. Landowners are part of the hounding problem because they hear one coyote howl and they think they have 20 hanging out on the back 40 :eyeroll: . So they find out someone has a proven method and it compounds from there. This is starting to be a really big thing in my general area. There's more and more guys every year purchasing hounds because they can't seem to call them in :eyeroll:


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats exactly why the farmers give us permission is because either they think they hear one, well extremely true, BUT when you hear one theres probably 20 not a joke. With hounds and once jumped you now know theres at least 1 yote. Hunting with 8 guys with radio's saying , just seen a coyote on the east end, just seen 3 coyote running south, just seen 2 coyote running north. That one coyote that farmer heard just became 6 coyote. Within a 300ac plot. In my opinion, wayyy too many!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

xdeano said:


> If you do come to ND get all you land owner signatures together in a book, you'll need them, and don't go outside the lines. I've heard about a lot of dogs trespassing that don't make it off the land they become part of it.


do that to one of my dogs and ill press charges in a heart beat


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm not saying that I would do it to anyone's dog, I've just heard a lot of people shooting dog that are trespassing. If they are trespassing they have the legal right to protect their property, charges or not, it's their land and the charges won't stand in the court of law, sorry to inform you.

I would have to suggest that the use of dogs to run coyotes will put a lot of pressure on the coyotes so when you are saying that they have all become nocturnal, don't you think that maybe it's your fault too. Maybe just a little. It also seems to me that you might be taking the effectiveness out of the tool when you use dogs on a location. Run them once through a willow slough and bump out 6 and pick up one would be just as detrimental, when you come back a month later, they hear the barking and they'll be running before you can even get to the other side with your radios.

I just don't like to see guys out there running coyotes with multiple dogs ruining the sport. Some people like to have a hobby and go call coyotes just to get away from the hustle and bustle of every day life, to get out in the wilderness to take in the quiet, no dogs barking, no cars honking and be able to hone an ability to play a game and win. It creates a general competitive nature between man and wild. Why would you take this away from everyone else?

I hear people over estimating or under estimating coyote populations all the time. What are they doing? They are taking some precious deer? So fricken what, before there was row crops up here there weren't any deer in this area anyhow. We introduce row crops and the deer move in, then the coyotes followed the deer because of their relationship, (predator/Prey). Now we'll flip the coin, if they're taking down livestock, kill them any way you can. If you're using your tool on a depredation more power to you. help the rancher out.

I'll jump off my soap box, I hope i don't break a leg, it's a tall box.

xdeano


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

I do see the point of where your coming from as far as hunting pressure. I have also seen dumb coyote and smart coyote while running them with the hounds. I use beagles mostly because they dont push the coyote so hard as far as speed. I've seen before where the beagles was behind a coyote 300yds in an open field and the coyote stops and scratchs itself not having a clue whats going on. In my state where I live as long as the dog is registered in the county I live in ,has a name tag including phone number,address, and owners name of the dog, and attatched to the dogs collar, it would be a felony charge if that dog is shot,killed or harmed in anyway unless it is as strong hand and has proof of damage of property, or has attacked somebody. Everyone of my dogs are registered and tagged. If the collar has been taken off the dog either the dog has been tatood or chipped to prove that its my dog. I have called fox/coyote before and its just not my thing to sit and freeze to wait on them to come in then shoot em with a high power rifle at several hundred yards. I like em up close at 40 yds with a shotgun so I can tell if its a male/female or a pup. We sometimes like to pass on the females. I personally could care less if I kill another yote ever, as long as my dogs work well and put on a good show! :thumb:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Isn't that just the way hunting goes. Some guys like running yotes with hounds while some guys are opposed to the practice saying it's not true coyote hunting, and go as far as saying hound hunters mess up the hunting of yote callers.

Others suggest calling coyotes and pitting their skills against a yote is a far different game that derby hunting where, despite rules and best intentions, unethical methods may be inadvertently encouraged. Derby fans say it's all about hanging out with the boys, having a pop or two and swapping stories.

Guys who like calling say it's the thrill of pulling yotes up close and personal that defines the sport while others on this site tell us they like shooting coyotes out in the middle of a section from 600 or 700 or 800 yards away and having the best equipment and knowing how to use it trumps the ability to outfox a coyote.

Who's right? Is anybody wrong? There's no shortage of opinions and it's unlikely everybody will agree on something. I don't run hounds, I don't derby hunt and I sure as heck could never hit a coyote out in the middle of nowhere sitting looking at me 800 yards away. Guess I'll just have to be happy doing what I do.

Have at 'er, boys. I don't expect anything will ever be solved but it sure makes for entertaining -- and informative -- reading. 

Good luck! :beer: Saskcoyote


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

CAREFUL DOOGIE, YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO PRESS CHARGES I PROMISE YOU THAT. IF I SEE A DOG CHASING DEER ON MY LAND........GAME OVER POOCH. CONTROL YOUR DOGS. OR ARE THEY YOUR MASTER? DO THEY CONTROL YOU?


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

jonnyr7 said:


> CAREFUL DOOGIE, YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO PRESS CHARGES I PROMISE YOU THAT. IF I SEE A DOG CHASING DEER ON MY LAND........GAME OVER POOCH. CONTROL YOUR DOGS. OR ARE THEY YOUR MASTER? DO THEY CONTROL YOU?


i am pretty sure you wont find too many coyote hounds running deer!!! they usually dont last too long if they run deer!!!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

i am just saying that i dont appreciate the disrespect that i have seen over the last few years with dogs, you get these people that move to the country from the city and think, "hey, now my dog can run around wherever it wants all day". really ticks me off. and i basically just laughed when i read the post about someone pressing charges. think he probably just got a nice place in the country and he is straight from the city. you can not press charges for someone shooting your dog if the dog is on your land. i just get so sick of every little wimp that can't think for themselves responding to everything with "ill press charges".


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

if my dog runs across your land while it is chasing a coyote....if you shoot my dog i can take YOU to court and YOU will PAY my dogs vet bills or you will pay for my dog for how much that dog was worth....it happens every year in this state and the dogs owner will win! if my dog is chasing your cows or coming to ur place and killing your cats or disturbing your horses you can shoot it but you best have a damn good reason but just because it ran across your land on a coyote track thats not a good enough reason to shoot it! yes i get sick of these stupid city folks moving out to the country and think they can do whatever they want! we hunt where its gettin heavily populated by people who came here from the city and they got a lot of learning to do!!!


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Us houndsman isnt out there to get rich anytime on coyote furs by killing a truck load everytime we go out. I may kill 20 a year and see 40. Its all about the dogs to me and I believe to every houndsman. Everyone has there pro's and cons. I really dont know where you guys come up with if I see a dog running a deer on my property, etc, etc, etc, I garentee you that if my dogs ran deer and wouldnt break I sure wouldnt be feeding that dog anymore. He'd be shipped down the road!!And the guy who shot my dog may join him!

And actually you can press charges for someone shooting a county registered dog on ANYONES Property. And listen to me very well! Yes you can!! Its a realll nice fine! Its called Unhumanity to a domisticated animal. It may be different if it was running a deer, shoot it before I do, but if its just going acrost your back yard, be a little respectfull and grab him and call the owner, the phone number is right on the collar! Thats all it takes VS. a hefty fine. I wouldnt hesitate to file charges either. Some coyote dogs I've seen are worth up to $7000! One guy in Vermont I talked to his male foxhound is at stud for $700 bucks a shot! Wouldnt you press charges?? :bop:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hollegarrett said:


> if my dog runs across your land while it is chasing a coyote....if you shoot my dog i can take YOU to court and YOU will PAY my dogs vet bills or you will pay for my dog for how much that dog was worth....


Not in ND hoss.

Landowners in this state have every right to kill dogs harassing wildlife on their property. Collared or not.


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

thats fine if thats not how it works in north dakota! i just get a kick out of how your guys from out west seem to be so freakin anal about a dog running across your land!!!! its funny!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lyonch said:


> Landowners are part of the hounding problem because they hear one coyote howl and they think they have 20 hanging out on the back 40 :eyeroll: .


Aint that the truth!

If I had a buck for every farmer that has told me "come hunt here, we have coyotes everywhere" because he heard one a fortnight ago and maybe saw one during deer season.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hollegarrett said:


> thats fine if thats not how it works in north dakota! i just get a kick out of how your guys from out west seem to be so freakin anal about a dog running across your land!!!! its funny!!


Thats because a lot of the time, that dog is doing stuff he shouldn't be doing. Nobody thinks their dog/cat is capable of that. But most would be surprised to know what their precious poopsie is doing out there. Ive seen em pull deer down, ive seen em raid nests. (everybody rips on fox/coyotes/skunks/***** etc for this, but take a closer look at the pet that gets to run loose).

There was a study a few years ago in southern MN, domestic cats were in the top three for predators of nesting birds.

At least the fox, coyote, skunk, **** etc are doing it for survival. Poopsie and mitt mitt have no business out there when they got a full food dish at home.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

we are not talking about dogs that chase deer, like holleegarret said dogs that chase deer dont stay around to long. Either Bigfork MT or Walhalla ND were not thriving a metropolis last time I checked lol Ive lived in the country my whole life, sorry for bursting that bubble of yours. Disrespect for you shooting a dog that Ive put thousands of dollars and hours into training, involved in a LEGAL hunting activity just because he runs across your land? There is a handful of landowners back east that thought they where above the law too, they where wrong. Tracking collars and training collars where invented to control and recover your dog, my dogs never leave the truck without either on. In most states a dog with a tracking or training collar is considered under control. Depending on what the law is said state says, I'm sure hunter harassment charges wouldn't be to hard to be pressed, and I bet a animal cruelty charge could be added on too if you go willy nilly blazing away at hunting dogs.

Bareback we are talking trained hunting dogs, not pootsie and mit mit. Funny how a dog other than a bird dog on this site is a pootsie to you guys


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The type of dog doesnt matter to me. Nobody ever thinks their dog is capable of doing wrong. Everybody thinks their dog is "the best dog ever".

Ive been around dogs my whole life. Your telling me youve never lost control of an animal regardless of whether it had an electronic on its neck? I call BS. Anybody thats been around dogs long enough knows that if you get the right dog, in the right situation, control can be issue. Some dogs crumple under an e-collar, some bear down and fight through it. Depends on the dog, depends on the situation.

There is NO GUARANTEE, even with an e-collar, youll be able to maintain control of that animal.

If your dog comes onto land its not supposed to be in on a coyotes scent, and you cant call him off, hes not under your control.

If your dog came onto my land, chasing everything off (lets face it, not many deer are gonna stick around with a few hounds cruising through their bedroom, whether the dogs are directly chasing them or not) you can bet every penny in your pocket im going to be pretty ticked off. Now, I wont shoot that dog, if I see a collar, I give the dog the benefit of the doubt.....once. But if I know what hes doing, im sure gonna try to track YOU down and give YOU an earful and the 411 on what will happen to said dog if hes caught there again.

And in my state, I will have every legal right to do so.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would also just like to say, im not for or against coursing with dogs.

But I can see how it gets a bad rap due to the nature of the activity and amount of land that can be covered in a relative short period. I see "potential problems" with it and I can see how some can view it as stepping on their toes.

But, theres plenty of slob callers out there stepping on toes too. My last weekend was proof enough of that.


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

barebackjack yes running coyotes with dogs gets a lot of peoples attention! trucks parked everywhere, hounds barkin....we get a bad rap! some people love what were doin and others hate us! thanks for seein our point of it! good hunting to you!


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Barebackjack: Thats fine and dandy, with the e-collar, and tracking collar are control tools that we use. Simple! Dog runs deer, we burn him, my e-collar has a 2 mile radius and it works in a 2 mile radius If I see a white flag in front of my dog he'll be doing backflips the entire time until I get there . Tracking collar lets us know EXACTLY where they dog/s are at and what they are doing. Second: No coyote hunter in there right mind that uses dogs is going to dump in a small 200ac woods and not have sole permission from every farmer/landowner/tax payer within at LEAST a 5 mile radius in every direction!!! How much more blunt can we make it??? Common sence man! If the guy that has the dogs do not then he's just asking for it! But I can put my bottom dollar down that he wont!!


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

LukeDuke said:


> Common sence man! If the guy that has the dogs do not then he's just asking for it! But I can put my bottom dollar down that he wont!!


You should be careful what you put your bottom dollar down on. You might loose it. :lol:

You cant speak for all houndsmen. I think its fine and dandy, like you said, when common sense is used, but we all know theres a segment of the population lacking in this department. We also know, one bad apple gives the whole works a bad rap. Theres slob hunters out there giving us a bad name, theres slob houndsmen out there giving you guys a bad name.

Like I said, I can see how, given the nature, one bad apple can have a much more dramatic effect on how people view the activity. Its not as....."subdued" as say one guy with a rifle and a call. If someones running dogs in an area, the whole area likely knows about it. And if their running helter skelter across the countryside (yes, it DOES happen) than it unfortunately, makes the whole works look bad.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LukeDuke

What state do you live in? You keep making reference to it but haven't told us. Also you said you don't have an overpopulation of coyotes there, yet when you hear 1 howl there must be 20? So which is it?

I am not into running with hounds. To me it's like xdeano said I don't believe it's fair chase and it just isn't for me. I'd rather call them in...me vs. them and let's see who comes out on top. I like the peacefulness of going out calling and not hearing a bunch of racket except for my calls, some coyote vocalizations, and my rifle going off (hopefully just once per coyote :wink: ).

As far as dogs getting shot...I know for a fact (I've seen it) that dogs will get shot at on some people's property. I've hung around some of my backwoods uncles long enough to know that.

Keep the discussion going.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Xdeno is that a Decoy dog or a trapline dog in your avatar?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Man you guys are in hot persuit on this form.

Doogie it's both! There is a difference between hounds and a decoy dog. I take one dog, (ONE, 1, uno, hona, ein, adeen, ichi), dog with me on a trap line, and for decoying in the spring, summer months on peoples lands that have had livestock kills. So the more people running hounds in my area the more ****** I get because they're taking a tool out of my tool box of tricks. My dog stays pretty close to me, hence the name decoy, it's not much of a decoy if I have it running a mile away from me.

The use of hounds also draws attention to it to those who know nothing about it and can cause people to really despise the use of dogs in hunting, which will take the tool away from everyone. So showing pictures of a coyote that has blood on it and bringing up the subject, does no one any justice. Look at Europe, they don't even run fox with hounds anymore because people think it's a bit hillbillyish. I could care less if you guys are running coyotes over in MN because it doesn't pertain to me. I just like to egg people on a bit, it creates good discussion.

Oh and Saskcoyote, I took another coyote at 702yds on Jan 14th. It was in one of those areas that is over called. The landowner had said that he has let a lot of guys on his land this year. It was one of those "smart" dogs. He came in and sat down and listened to my music for about 5 minutes before he got pinched just high in the shoulder, he was sitting 3/4 with a 5mph wind coming from behind him, straight upwind. I don't get to do it very often at those ranges but when it does happen I jump at the challenge. It's not about having the most expensive, it about knowing how to use it. And Doogie I didn't have the decoy dog with me. It was at the vets with an ear infection.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> And Doogie I didn't have the decoy dog with me. It was at the vets with an ear infection.
> 
> xdeano


Right off the bat I see a difference in the care of dogs with these two methods. Xdeanos decoy dog is at the vet because it's ear is sore. From what I gathered in reading these discussions, is if your dog takes off after a deer you eliminate that dog? I took that as you shoot him?! Unless I am mistaken, I can't think of anyone with a pheasant dog or a decoy dog doing that to their OWN property if that dog goes after a deer. I'd say that's a little extreme. uke:

Correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LukeDuke said:


> I like em up close at 40 yds with a shotgun so I can tell if its a male/female or a pup. We sometimes like to pass on the females.


Enlighten me on how to tell male vs. female when they are running at 40 yards.

:bs:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes please do tell your secrets old wise ones, I'd like to hear. And don't tell me you can tell just because of size, because i'll throw a BS flag on that one. If you have a pair come in, yeah you can guess just by the way they act, but I've called in a lot of doubles and they don't always happen to be a male and a female. I've shot a few that were two males or two females. So how about it?

xdeano


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Elimating the dog question, I dont shoot them. I just simply take them to the humaine shelter. Just like anything else such as a race horse. If the race horse isnt doing its job the owner isnt going to spend anymore money into it. I've got a 3 ring binder with Vet-bills, VAC records, AKC, UKC, PKC records, puppy files, etc etc, about 10in thick if you wanna see it? My girlfriend is a vet tech and we take extreme care of them. I just get the benifit of having discount vet bills and meds without going to a clinic. As far as I'm from I live in Ohio but hunt in Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, PA and sometimes KY.

As far as over populatin. Depending on where I'm at. Example. I may go into a section and jump 10 coyotes and kill everyone and go around to the woods all the way around 5-15miles and never even cut a track.Espically now when there pairing up. Theres times where I've went into a section and killed 10 coyotes and ran every woods around there and jumped/killed 5 more each way. Running them with the hounds you just see way more than just calling them.
I've ran swamp thickets before and almost step right on top of them, if I hadnt had dogs I woulda never knew they were even there. 
In times of how to tell the difference between a male in female is hard, you definatly have to have them right up close to beable to tell. We use beagle which dont press the Yote so hard. Espically when theres snow on the ground. About 95% of the time the coyote just kind trots off away from them and sometimes they even stop in the middle of a field and lay down. If a guy had a high power rifle it'd be dead but I dont allow it around my dogs. We use shotguns only and if they dont like it then dont hunt with me.

One guy that hunts with us has been running coyote dogs for almost 40 years and has hundreds and hundreds of kills under his belt he can tell from 100yds away and be almost 99% right of the time. When being chased alot of time the Females will split, they wont hang around those are the ones you run in straight shots for miles they dont like to be pressed.The males tend to hang around alot, espically dominate males, and defend the marked territory, its his stomping grounds persay. When your running one in circles inside of the woods over and over and will not budge out I can almost bet thats a male Yote. I've seen before where a male Yote will bay up, most females will not bay and stand. I have no bay dogs and never will.Thats just a dog fight. The coyote isnt going to stand a chance in a bay dog fight, I've seen it before and that gives us a bad rep. Several of my beagles will get outa dodge when a Yote turns up its hackels and shows its teeth. Comes right outa that woods in a hurry.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with some of that. the dominant males will hang around longer and will also come in harder, during denning season especially. If you get a pair come in and one is a bit more timid it'll usually be the female. So yeah I'll concur with some of your statements. But it's still an educated guess, until you lift the leg.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

been gone a few days (birds), wow. i start with a post or two and leave the rest. yes i know the difference between barking and trailing. and i will give you the b.s. about dogs not barking in the kennel. if they were barking and nobody was out there, dad gave 'em a BB in the posterior. the predecessor to the e-collar. consistency in training works. doesn't take long. 
the guys who dumped their hounds on me knew i was there too. the parked 100 feet from my truck! i don't blame you. or houndsmen in general. some are my friends. i did have two hounds that were running loose miles from their home come down and start barking and baying at me on a goose hunt last week. i did want to blister them with the 10 ga. my trouble with dogs is not an isolated incident. those who have dogs should control them or give them to someone who is not too lazy to do so. it's a matter of respect for your countrymen.
if it is so wrong to chase coyotes with snowmobiles, why is it any better to unleash a whole pack of hounds? just keeping a few guys honest with that statement. food for thought.


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Comparing using snowmobles to hunting yotes with hounds is like comparing apples to ornges for one with a sled it is illegal and hounds are not.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

What a disheartening display... your playing right into the anti-hunting communities agenda of divide-and-conquer.
Truly, there is more unsportsmanlike conduct in this discussion thread than I've witenessed in 40 years afield!
Stating that you are only afield to experience the 'kill' - you are missing out on a lot if that is all you focus on.
Threatening to kill someone else's dogs - that's not being a hunter or sportsman - that's being a thug.
Hound hunters (and North Dakotans) are being portrayed horribly wrong... I've never seen the behavior outlined in some of these posts...
I've hunted coyotes with hounds, by calling, with rifle, with archery tackle - no way is 'better' than the other - they are just different methods, different experiences, each steeped in tradition and rich in excitement. Period dot - it's that simple. There are 'bad-apples' in every sport/profession, etc...don't paint a whole group based on something you may have seen or heard about...

I encourage you to act differently in such a public forum.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> I encourage you to act differently in such a public forum.


So you mean that some should suppress their opinion since its counter to yours? I don't see that happening.

Hounds men have given themselves a bad name and I am not talking about anyone on this forum in particular. But a prime example is the picture posted on this site of a wounded coyote. You may enjoy seeing hounds tear up a coyote I do not. As stated by some here, they don't like that type activity also and don't do it with their hounds. That's great and good luck on your next outing. I also don't agree with shooting someone's dog either. But if you are dumb enough to let your dog run through private property (as is the complaint by most people) your dog may pay the price and legally so. I think the dog is the innocent one and the owner should have it taken out of their hide. I wouldn't shoot the dog, but you may not get him back and you would be legally in a jam.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris eliminated them. Let us know if you think they come back with other screen names.

I'm locking all these threads, as they were just full of negatives and bickering.

No offense to the subject of using hounds to hunt. If it is discussed respectfully that is fine with me.

LOCKED
Fallguy
January 27th, 2010
9:54 AM


----------

